# Just finished a book by Barbara Woodhouse



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yep, written in 1978, thank you half-priced books. 

I remember her on TV, I thought she was really kool, always upbeat, Walkies! 

Ah well, her book talks a whole lot about jerking dogs, and goes on to hitting dogs, and shaking dogs, and well, I dunno. 

I am a bit disappointed. I expect there has to be pearls of wisdom in there somewhere, but I am not all that impressed. I guess you could say she was the positive trainer of her time.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I used to watch her when I was growing up in the UK. She was a very intimidating woman. Her methods, while effective, are now proven to be unneccessary and border line cruel. Have you ever read how to "break" the dog from chasing and killing chickens? If not read it, it really is hysterical, but scary.

The best thing about her show was how terrified her human students were of her. That and watching her call out "Walkies" and "Sit, stay" in her big booming voice.


----------

